# Do you wear a belt?



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

*Do you wear a belt for deads/squats*​
Yes 2148.84%No2251.16%


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Simple question, do you belt up for deads and squats?

(Bench, BB Curls not included)


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

yes


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I do.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

i work up to top set then put belt on


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Warm ups sets No. Working sets Yes


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nope, haven't felt the need to so far.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't own a belt so obviously have never used one, so many contradicting views on whether to buy or not, some say it's a false sense of lifting and raw is better and builds strength quicker (not sure on that)

Others, that it's just good for a bit support when really heavy

I'm at 175kg x4 raw no belt, dunno whether to get one or not...


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

i couldnt believe the difference wheni first squatted with a belt on, not saying it made me stronger but definately gave me the confidence to squeeze a bit harder and i started to progress again after stalling for a while


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've used a belt and trained raw my 1rm didn't change so I guess it's down to preference. I feel more confident to go heavy with a belt. Also it's the way you use it, you have to inhale at the start of the lift and use the expansion of you abdomen against the belt to give you a rock solid core. Just don't forget to exhale at the end of the rep lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

always stops me putting my back out which generally ruins my training for a week or 2


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Never have, only if i have a busted back would i probably use one.

Core strength should be enough in most cases.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I have never felt like I needed to use a belt but my repping weight is only 130kg at the moment so probably wouldnt need one any way!!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i have one but imn normally too full from my steak to wear it haha


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

used to when first started training stopped wearing it a good few years ago but often thought about wearing it for squats again, wear knee wraps though


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes for squats I always use a belt.

Anyone who thinks they can lift the same weight without one needs to go heavier IMO. ALL the powerlifters use one...there is a reason for that. I wonder what the reason is....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Delhi said:


> Yes for squats I always use a belt.
> 
> Anyone who thinks they can lift the same weight without one needs to go heavier IMO. ALL the powerlifters use one...there is a reason for that. I wonder what the reason is....


Too hold their bellys in to give them a more aesthetic shape??


----------



## Leon Dxb (Apr 24, 2012)

Should I get one? I've only started dead lifting recently (about 80kg so far) but I've always had problems with my lower back. I'd hate to be the little skinny tool with the belt on down the gym though :S


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i always use a belt, to me seems stupid not to wear one, its not primarily to give you added strength to lift more its to support your upper back shoulders and internal organs because some of the weights we now come to use can be incredibly dangerous, so why not? the only people i dont see using a belt are ego lifters no offence to anyone intended, ive got a body weight of 72kg and a dead lift of 180kg x8 i wear a belt starting from 100 kilos onwards, squats 150 tops and wear a belt on anything iver 80kgs, to me seems silly not to wear one! know to many young lifters who have slipped disk and weak backs from the ammount of stress and strain they put on there CNS, and many of us are running PEDS so damage we cause we may not feel for a while to come! touch wood of course


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

no not yet, when i get to the very heavy weights then i will consider it. but for now no belt.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to when i was younger for all heavy sets,i have a back injury and i still kept doing my back in(was very heavy work though)even with belt

I do not use belts/straps or wraps now as i like to work my core and don't use the larger lbs anymore,however i got distracted the other day on a low rack pull (230k)and stepped back,resulting in a tilted pelvis.My osteo said for this injury the belt would not have helped,it is 80% ok now i think!


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

If I'm going above body weight then yes


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

never worn one and never will i dont believe given my goals there will be any benefit


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Just squats for me, occasionally lat pull down, I avoid deadlifting altogether


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

tom17 said:


> Just squats for me, occasionally lat pull down, I avoid deadlifting altogether


why u avoid deading mate?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I used to when i was younger for all heavy sets,i have a back injury and i still kept doing my back in(was very heavy work though)even with belt
> 
> I do not use belts/straps or wraps now as i like to work my core and don't use the larger lbs anymore,however i got distracted the other day on a low rack pull (230k)and stepped back,resulting in a tilted pelvis.My osteo said for this injury the belt would not have helped,it is 80% ok now i think!


Same injury I got from dead lifting 5 weeks ago, right pain!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wear one for heavy set on squats only.

Injured my back a few years ago and never fully repaired.

It gives me that confidence to try a bit heavier and get down nice and low with a belt on.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Always did in past when squatting as I've got a fragile lower back.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Wear it for my heaviest set on squats.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I wear one of these as it makes me feel pretty


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I wore a belt for the first time this week just for a bit of reassurance. Only used it for my heaviest deads and squats. I was surprised at the difference it makes to squats, I'm only doing 110kg at the moment but did a solid 6 reps first set. Took the belt off for the second and didn't feel comfortable going as deep. I think it helps you consciously push your abs out to support your back better.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I do at work, otherwise my trousers fall down when I hook my walkie talkie to them


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I wear a belt but only on the last set and on days that I am going heavy. Basically for me when I go over 200 kg then I find it a must for me.

I don't use it on regular days or for the first three sets because I feel you tend to rely on them and it takes away from the core strength you would be using


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

This might sound strange, but I don't use a belt because I've got a weak back. It goes on a semi regular basis. For this reason I squat and dead with light weights. I'm trying to build up slowly with perfect technique. I don't want to compromise the core training I'm getting from these exercises and I don't want to risk going in with a false sense of security and trying too heavy a weight.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Re-edited, I wear one for all my workouts since am pounding so much weights at once.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I need one because my keys on my belt loop pull my trousers down otherwise.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I do for deadlifts, heavy squats and bent over rows


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

There's a guy at my gym who's daughter goes to all the same classes as my wee chick, the wee girls mum is really flirty and wants the Boaby but the guy is a bit slow. Don't think he likes me much..

He wears a belt in the gym, but iv only ever seen him on the bench press, working his bis and tris and doing his legs, dunno why he even bothers with the belt.

I don't wear one yet, when I'm a bit older I probably will


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

When should you start wearing a belt?...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> When should you start wearing a belt?...


some say when you get to the body weight and above lifts, some say 100kg +.

tbh its all down to when you feel you could do with the support a belt provides.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> some say when you get to the body weight and above lifts, some say 100kg +.
> 
> tbh its all down to when you feel you could do with the support a belt provides.


Cool. Thanks for answering


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> some say when you get to the body weight and above lifts, some say 100kg +.
> 
> tbh its all down to when you feel you could do with the support a belt provides.


That shocks me. I'm doing 170k and thought it'd be a lot higher to justify a belt. Can't risk the back, lost a lot of last year because of it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Never use anything at all.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> That shocks me. I'm doing 170k and thought it'd be a lot higher to justify a belt. Can't risk the back, lost a lot of last year because of it


agree you cant take a risk, back and shoulder injuries will stick with you and tend to come back hard if you aint careful.

in my gym i have seen guys deadlifting 60kg with a belt and some of them have back problems and want to be carefull, for others its because they think it makes you look good lol

but then again there are guys deadlifting 180kg+ with no belt and laugh if you mention a belt to them...... all down to preference i guess


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I wrecked my back and couldnt train back or legs for months on end. Lesson learnt I think


----------



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

I injured my back last year and I can't afford for it to happen again so I always wear a belt for heavy sets to be safe.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Up to you innit if your heavy week is pushing it then use a belt. hell use straps as well. dont wanna waste that huge deadlift effort cos you **** is getting soft.


----------

